

Go team Q&A: dep management, design philosophy, goroutines, etc. - sqs
http://dotgoliveblog.tumblr.com/post/99652344343/go-team-q-a-dep-management-design-philosophy

======
benologist
What do you mean? They specifically refer to dl.google.com in that article
being powered by go when talking about garbage collection, and infer that more
than 1 person inside google uses it successfully?

    
    
        We were able to refactor dl.google.com to produce much 
        less garbage, and now the pauses are minimal. We’ve 
        probably only had 1 customer inside Google for whom the 
        Go garbage collector was insufficiently realtime.

~~~
sqs
The 'go' tool is separate from the Go language. It's one way of orchestrating
the compiler, linker, etc. It's relevant because it means that Google has its
own internal way of doing dependency management that doesn't involve 'go get'.

~~~
benologist
Thanks for explaining. I'm still very new with go.

------
smt88
It's pretty new. I'd imagine they'll use it when it makes their code easier to
maintain and more stable. That's probably not the case yet.

The "easier to maintain" part is especially tricky, because it requires many
people to already know Go when they join a product team (since we're comparing
it to other languages that most devs would know).

